# Sore butt, tips?



## dkretzer14 (Jun 23, 2014)

Afternoon all!
I've been experiencing issues with a sore butt recently. A couple of months ago, I got a hemorrhoid from biking. My parents made me stop until it went away. Now that school is out, I have been biking more, and my butt area starts to hurt, im afraid I'm getting another hemorrhoid.

I am 18 yo. 5' 11", I ride a nxt mountain bike, but i also use it for road cycling.

Any tips? I have seat height so that my legs in almost straight down.

Should I purchase some bike shorts? I currently bike in glare gym shorts, and where I live, it reaches 100 degrees (f) easily.
I bike to work out, then go swimming afterwards
Thanks!

Thanks for the help all!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

The chamois liner of bike shorts will help wick away your butt-sweat, and it has no seams that can cause chafing. Most of the gym shorts that I've owned had a seam right down the butt crack. You don't have to go with tight lycra road shorts. Baggy mountain shorts will work for you too, as long as they're lined with a chamois. If you ride in 100 degree weather, wash them after every ride.

You can swim in them too.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

dkretzer14 said:


> Afternoon all!
> I've been experiencing issues with a sore butt recently. A couple of months ago, I got a hemorrhoid from biking.


Are you sure it was actually hemorrhoids and not saddle sores? Riding a bike should not cause hemorrhoids.
If you got hemorrhoids, then rode a bike, that would be unpleasant. But I doubt the bike was the cause.


----------



## dkretzer14 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you. I found these on amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Baleaf-Coolma...03543548&sr=8-3&keywords=mountain+bike+shorts)
They're underwear. Do you think these will suffice? I don't want to spend more then $50 on these shorts. Thank you


----------



## dkretzer14 (Jun 23, 2014)

well, im not certain, but I bled when I had my "5:30 meeting" if you know what I mean.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

dkretzer14 said:


> Thank you. I found these on amazon (Amazon.com : Baleaf Men's 3D Padded Coolmax Bicycle Cycling Underwear Shorts : Cycling Compression Shorts : Sports & Outdoors)
> They're underwear. Do you think these will suffice? I don't want to spend more then $50 on these shorts. Thank you


They're a little on the short side. 

You can get real bike shorts for something like $29.99 from Performance, that a lot of people give good reviews to.

Performance Club II Shorts - Lycra Cycling Shorts


----------



## dkretzer14 (Jun 23, 2014)

haha nice pun, but I thought the were underwear?


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

dkretzer14 said:


> well, im not certain, but I bled when I had my "5:30 meeting" if you know what I mean.



I can't imagine anyone here knows what you mean by that. OTOH, no one here is too sensitive for you to say what you mean directly. My personal thought is that if you had blood in your stool, an internet biking forum is not the place to be getting advice. This is something a doctor would need to deal with - blood in the stool can range from colitis to colon cancer to, as you indicated, an internal hemorrhoid being aggravated. I've had the first and the last, and as I'm in my 50s I get a regular colonoscopy to avoid (or at least catch) the middle one. Seriously, you have this checked out for real. And then get some bike shorts when it turns out to just be a hemorrhoid.


----------



## dkretzer14 (Jun 23, 2014)

haha. its gone now. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

On first glance, I thought the thread title was about sore butt lips.

Anyway, proper seat height and proper bike shorts should help the sore butt.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

SPlKE said:


> On first glance, I thought the thread title was about sore butt lips.
> 
> Anyway, proper seat height and proper bike shorts should help the sore butt.


I thought it might actually be a real question, I this point I'm pretty sure it's a fishing expedition.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You might need a different saddle; you might need a position adjustment. You haven't described your current soreness or its location very specifically. "Butt area" is a little vague.



> I have seat height so that my legs in almost straight down.


Depending exactly what you mean by "almost straight down," this suggests to me that your saddle may be too high. Rocking back and forth because you have to reach too far at the bottom of the pedal stroke can cause butt issues (and other things). 

Get some proper shorts. The Performance ones have been quite adequate, IME (I actually have 4 pairs of those shorts linked to above). Maybe get some fit advice? 

Count me as another who has never heard of cycling causing hemorrhoids.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

1) cycling shorts w/ chamois. NO underwear. 
2) wash them every time you ride. NO FAIL.
3) proper saddle fit and height. 
4) ride your bike.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

More likely pooping was the cause of the hemorrhoid, not your bicycle. Don't push too hard, you will pop a vein.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I find that if I'm away for the bike a bit, then the first 50 or 100 miles or so, and I'm a bit sore, but I get used to it fairly quickly so it doesn't bother me anymore.

A Next Mountain bike may not have the best seat. If you look at most road bike seats, they are narrow, and don't have a lot of padding, and I've ridden on a bare hard plastic seat before. Then again, if you're headed off-road, then a little extra padding might help. 

I second the idea. If you're actually seeing blood after biking... you need to have it looked at by a doctor. It just sounds odd, especially for an 18 yr old.


----------

